# My Exhaust is too loud



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

It's an Armytrix Valvetronic f1 exhaust, it has a quiet mode (redirect through muffler), loud mode(straight through) and auto mode (valves open at set exhaust RPM/throttle position).

The problem I have is that even in quiet mode I'm getting black flagged at Silverstone, my primary focus for the car is track days.

The exhaust sounds amazing but I just cant be arsed with the grief anymore and don't want to have to keep short shifting.

I'm thinking about selling it but just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on other options available to make it quieter.

I already know about those Milltek exhaust tips that Goldie uses.

Maybe the exhaust could be modified in some way?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

How much for the armytrix ***55357;***56859;


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

How loud is it? Any db readings? Depending on the location of the valves etc, you maybe able to get a y pipe made up with an additional resonator to quieten it down alittle?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if I'm selling it just yet, but as I've only owned it for a few months and it cost £3800 new It would probably be around £2500


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Tin said:


> How loud is it? Any db readings? Depending on the location of the valves etc, you maybe able to get a y pipe made up with an additional resonator to quieten it down alittle?


It hit 106db on the drive by but I'm pretty sure it could be a little louder than that.
The valves are right at the back on the muffler.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The Y Pipe looks like this, its titanium, the rest of the system is stainless steel.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matthewk said:


> It hit 106db on the drive by but I'm pretty sure it could be a little louder than that.
> The valves are right at the back on the muffler.


There should be a bit of choice.
Never had a problem with the Miltek on my R35, it used to read about 93db.
I specifically asked for a quieter one as I do track days.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I run a silenced ypipe, which helps quite a lot. Not been to Silverstone with it, but I made 106db with the milltek ypipe. 

Quick example of what mine sounds like now:-


And here is before the silenced ypipe:-


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't you just weld in a muffler after your y-pipe?
A race muffler might just fit and rid you of black flags.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got a lovely low mileage standard exhaust, I'll do you a favour and swap with you..... In fact I will even chuck in a miltek y-pipe as feeling generous


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

an additional muffler or resonated Y pipe might do the trick, assuming you want to get to db full throttle.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

what about modifying it and maybe putting a silencer on the straight pipe?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok I was thinking maybe I should go back to catted downpipes? This will most likely reduce the noise quite a bit.

Hopefully that will allow me to keep the Armytrix exhaust and knock a few DB's off.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

You could do although if the Y pipe wan be changed I would try that first. You could speak to someone like russ fellows who will make one with additional silencing in


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I think a quieter ypipe might be the answer


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Quiet ypipe is a much easier and less time consuming mod, downpipes are a bit of PITA to change


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoke to Armytrix, the exhaust is 90mm.

So maybe a Resonated & Sports Catted mid pipe will reduce the sound enough to be allowed on track?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

matthewk said:


> Spoke to Armytrix, the exhaust is 90mm.
> 
> So maybe a Resonated & Sports Catted mid pipe will reduce the sound enough to be allowed on track?


Depends on the track, but should help


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Andy at Acspeedtech made me this, it's got 2 high flow 200 cell sports cats and a silencer, no loss of power and the car is much quieter now.

Also will pass mot - bonus.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

matthewk said:


> Andy at Acspeedtech made me this, it's got 2 high flow 200 cell sports cats and a silencer, no loss of power and the car is much quieter now.
> 
> Also will pass mot - bonus.


That's one of Russ Fellows Y pipes, Andy just sells them, he doesn't make them!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> That's one of Russ Fellows Y pipes, Andy just sells them, he doesn't make them!


Piece of art is russ's workmanship, i have his y pipe and downpipes... 



matthewk said:


> Andy at Acspeedtech made me this, it's got 2 high flow 200 cell sports cats and a silencer, no loss of power and the car is much quieter now.
> 
> Also will pass mot - bonus.


So do you still have the Armtrix but with russ's y pipe silenced/catted..


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

barry P. said:


> That's one of Russ Fellows Y pipes, Andy just sells them, he doesn't make them!


Yeah sorry I should have probably said that, Russ made it but Andy spec'd it up etc.

Either way Andy fixed my problem.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Piece of art is russ's workmanship, i have his y pipe and downpipes...
> 
> 
> 
> So do you still have the Armtrix but with russ's y pipe silenced/catted..


Yes, Armytrix downpipes with russ fellows custom y pipe then armytrix straight + rear section.

Loud/quiet/auto mode still works and it sounds very unique now.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Can I ask the price to do the mods for the y pipe ?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Y Pipe was £332, 2 sports cats came to £240 and then VAT ontop to bring it to £686.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Y Pipe was £332, 2 sports cats came to £240 and then VAT ontop to bring it to £686.



Whats CATS....LOL


Goldie


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Whats CATS....LOL
> 
> 
> Goldie


Caught Another Time Speeding?

Though, for you Goldie, CAT D is more appropriate ...

Caught Another Time Dogging!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Caught Another Time Speeding?
> 
> Though, for you Goldie, CAT D is more appropriate ...
> 
> Caught Another Time Dogging!


Lmao! Now that's sharp.

That catted y pipe. It looks like a y pipe that's had to many burgers.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

send "farquharGTR" a pm. we met up the other night so i could buy his intercooler. He had a SVM exhaust, it sounds great but a HUGE bit quieter than my Milltek Race pipe. Might be enough to keep you under the noise limit?

not sure what his exhaust consists of worth a punt?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Evo9lution;3411017
Though said:


> Ive never been convicted in court,, So you cant bring that up DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive never been convicted in court,, So you cant bring that up DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, police cautions don't count for anything these days ;-)


----------



## SkylineR32GT-R (Aug 19, 2010)

do you think that it is higher than 119db?


----------

